# Can't access the gallery



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Error 
Can't open user database
Please press 'back' and fix the problem.

:?

anyone else having probs?


----------



## digimeisTTer (Apr 27, 2004)

Well i know TTchickUS is having probs, nobody else? :?

Edit

seems OK now


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

I can now access the gallery, but I can't delete or rename any of the pictures I've uploaded. I haven't tried uploading any new files because I don't have enough space (hence the attempt to delete some of the files) 

Moley


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I can get in now but have the same problem as moley :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

Changed the permissions

Jae


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

Woooo hoooo - it's working. Thanks Jae.

Moley


----------

